# Cervelo P5 leaked photos



## Propofol (Jul 5, 2005)

Cervelo P5 Leaked Official Photos | COMMONHype


----------



## LMWEL (Jan 5, 2010)

Holy..... I'm speechless.


----------



## Cervelo S-5 (Dec 16, 2011)

OMG! I have a 2012 P-3 that I love............, but wow ,now I have a woody!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Somebody please help me and cut up my visa!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

Interesting lines on the frame design.


----------



## simonaway427 (Jul 12, 2010)

That's the Tri/UCI illegal version.

There are photos of the UCI legal version over at weight wienies with the legal front fork.


----------



## j.knight (Dec 14, 2005)

Wow!! 
Looks like they copied the seat cluster from a Kestrel and came up with some bold new graphics. Incredible. What a work of engineering!!


----------



## Urb (Jul 19, 2010)

j.knight said:


> Wow!!
> Looks like they copied the seat cluster from a Kestrel and came up with some bold new graphics. Incredible. What a work of engineering!!


Cause I'm sure that's where all the net speed gain comes from. Like seriously without the seat cluster design from kestrel think how slow the p5 would be. Good work cervelo spies.


----------



## SolidSnake03 (Jun 22, 2011)

Wow quite sharp, I think the simply fast motto fits it pretty well actually. The bike frame/set up doesn't look overly complicated or "busy".


----------

